# Huge Crappie At Lake Rockwell



## Mr. Whiskers (Nov 19, 2016)

Here's a couple 18" crappie caught off the causeway at Lake Rockwell. Only caught 17 between us but all were huge.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

WOW! You'll have company...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> WOW! You'll have company...


If that's where he caught em.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

See how fast the state could screw that lake up if it became public! If they didn't put panfish regulations on it we'll give it 2 years on the size of fish!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Whisk, WOW! Thx for posting that! Are those waders? Would/could a Rockwell crappie count as a State record? I'm sure it's there-if so!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

If those are waders he’s sneaking in , not even allowed to do. But I have seen a couple vehicles parked off of 14 in the berm last week about 20 feet from a no parking sign. That won’t last long before they get the boot.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Wondering...besides that lake being off limits, why are the crappie so big in that lake?


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Mitch,

A lot of Shad and being closed mostly to fishing since I have been alive.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Wondering...besides that lake being off limits, why are the crappie so big in that lake?


The human element has not affected the fisherie! Some lakes can manage themselves some can't!!


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Wondering...besides that lake being off limits, why are the crappie so big in that lake?


GMOs


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

lol the cats out of the bag. That's normal for there.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

c. j. stone said:


> Whisk, WOW! Thx for posting that! Are those waders? Would/could a Rockwell crappie count as a State record? I'm sure it's there-if so!


Most of the record panfish including the current state record black crappie have come from private waters. As long as it's not a pay to fish body of water it counts.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Maybe the waders are insulated and he was cold.... . Something fishy goin on here. Nice fish but not worth a fine or a trespassing charge.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

On the internet you can say you caught fish from anywhere doesn’t mean it’s true, this thread comes up every year. Meander s next.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

yea I like fishing Meander


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Suppose to fish in a Bluefin Tuna tourney at Meander of Father's Day.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

snag said:


> If those are waders he’s sneaking in , not even allowed to do. But I have seen a couple vehicles parked off of 14 in the berm last week about 20 feet from a no parking sign. That won’t last long before they get the boot.


Have been seeing cars/trucks parked there for several months now...sometimes up to 4 cars. Seen cops drive by and kept going....?

Don.


----------



## Boathead (Jul 26, 2017)

Nice fish! Walborn, Milton, Berlin and West Branch all have fish of this size. Fishing at dusk gets em.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Speaking of Walborn, been wanting to ask on here if it's good for "legal" sized crappie? Or, is it "unrestricted" like Wft and Moggie? I live fairly close and only fished it in late summer, once, fifteen years ago.(Was like NO fish on locator entire trip. Haven't been back since.)


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

CJ I looked that up today in the regulations, and no size limit on walborn , deer creek moggie and la due. Springfield has a 9 in rule.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

You are allowed to fish along Rt. 14 but the parking can be a problem. There is no trespassing signs around the rest of it, don't get caught. There are 2 properties North of the causeway that let you park in front near the highway then you have to walk. I've not seen the NO-PARKING sign on the east side of the road, so unless it's there park on. There's HUGE crappie in that lake.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Another one


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

snag said:


> CJ I looked that up today in the regulations, and no size limit on walborn , deer creek moggie and la due. Springfield has a 9 in rule.


None at Wingfoot yet either.(Probably in a year or two though.)
For the life of me, can't figure why there's any kind of limit at Springfield?


----------



## dfox (Jul 15, 2004)

fished the causway on 14 one time several years ago, caught a pig of a bass on 2nd cast, lost another one a couple cast latter, very limited access. Have not been back, not sure why now that I think about it


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Popspastime said:


> You are allowed to fish along Rt. 14 but the parking can be a problem. There is no trespassing signs around the rest of it, don't get caught. There are 2 properties North of the causeway that let you park in front near the highway then you have to walk. I've not seen the NO-PARKING sign on the east side of the road, so unless it's there park on. There's HUGE crappie in that lake.


PT-Assuming you had someone to drop you off, is there a "preferred" side, north/south(and which "side of the bridge", east/west) of causeway to fish from? I've never tried there before.(PM if you want)


----------



## Boathead (Jul 26, 2017)

Walborn has a wonderful fishery. Eagles and osprey abound.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I saw the streetsboro pd get some folks out of the "parking" area today.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

miked913 said:


> I saw the streetsboro pd get some folks out of the "parking" area today.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I’m glad they enforce the no parking , it irks me when they park 20 feet from a no parking sign.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I think those rules are for other people??


snag said:


> I’m glad they enforce the no parking , it irks me when they park 20 feet from a no parking sign.


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfox (Jul 15, 2004)

if headed from streetsboro to ravenna the main lake is on the right. from what I recall the only place you can get in is right under the bridge at the SW end of the causeway. Im not sure you can fish along the rest of the causway. could be wrong


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

That lake has all kinds of good fishing. Bass, northern and especially king crappie. I've caught multiple 5 pound plus bass. You can fish under the bridge or pretty much south east and North east corners of 14 causeway. But it's best just to get dropped off and avoid all the problems.


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Went to this spot today. Parked in the “no parking” area because I’ve seen a lot of vehicles parking here over last few months. One occasion I saw Streetsboro pd parked there facing traffic while guys unloaded fishing equipment like it was no big deal. Have seen them drive by while cars are parked there few times too. Anyways, didn’t have any issues or bites. Didn’t stay long though, the girlfriend decided to join me an wasn’t most ideal fishing spot for her. Managed to pull about dozen crappie out of west branch. I’ve been steady catching them out of west for last month but keepers are few an far between.


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Also, I’m not saying they won’t ticket you or give you hard time parking there. Just sharing what I noticed and my experience so far


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

miked913 said:


> I saw the streetsboro pd get some folks out of the "parking" area today.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Saw the PD there too, then several hours later another car was back, curious on how long the would be there until PD came back.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I didn't know Rockwell was within Streetsboro's jurisdiction(city limits)? Assumed any "problems" would be with Portage cty Sheriffs.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> I didn't know Rockwell was within Streetsboro's jurisdiction(city limits)? Assumed any "problems" would be with Portage cty Sheriffs.


Streetsboro doesn't have city limits of the township like say Ravenna or Kent, the entire township is the city limit and jurisdiction same for Aurora.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The streetsboro sign is at the top of falcon hill, where the speed limit changes, I have seen state troopers sitting up by the outbuilding lot.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

snag said:


> CJ I looked that up today in the regulations, and no size limit on walborn , deer creek moggie and la due. Springfield has a 9 in rule.


Yah, can't figure why at Springfield? On a "good"/busy/sunny weekend day there, maybe one bassboat fishing pads and 3 shore fishers!??


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

All the lakes should have a nine inch rule. Anything under that is too small in my opinion.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Whaler said:


> All the lakes should have a nine inch rule. Anything under that is too small in my opinion.


you look at that the wrong way... its the small ones you want to keep and put the larger breeders back in...you take the larger ones and sooner or later the lake gets stunted with smaller fish and you end up without any predators to eat the smaller fish.... seen it happen a hundred times..


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

TRIPLE-J said:


> you look at that the wrong way... its the small ones you want to keep and put the larger breeders back in...you take the larger ones and sooner or later the lake gets stunted with smaller fish and you end up without any predators to eat the smaller fish.... seen it happen a hundred times..


There was an article in in-fisherman about this a year or so ago. Quick summary: Harvesting the biggest fish eliminates them from the gene pool, and not all fish have the genetics to get big.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Every lake is different and I would rather eat the 9 and 10s, then let the bigger ones go! The make up on each lake is different so some lakes need to be managed differently!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I agree with kapposgd., Once the "gene pool" for the larger fish is fished out, a lake ends up with a stunted, pygmy fish population. No matter how much food is available, those shorties won't and can't reach trophy size specimens.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

icebucketjohn said:


> I agree with kapposgd., Once the "gene pool" for the larger fish is fished out, a lake ends up with a stunted, pygmy fish population. No matter how much food is available, those shorties won't and can't reach trophy size specimens.


I agree with that on gills in smaller bodies of water but bigger ones not as much in pact! Also craps in smaller bodies of water!


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Bait shop on rt .14 a mile south of Rockwell told me the no parking sign was removed from the pull off spot just north of bridge, they didn't know why it was taken down. I parked there yesterday for about 45 mins, walked to bridge...casted a few times, no bites... didn't want to try and hoist a fish 10ft up the wall from the water, plus cars passing by made me nervous, some folks blowing their horns as they drove by...etc. Bait shop said best place to park is at the first house north of the bridge, then half mile walk back to bridge to fish....just didn't feel good about fishing the area...it would be nice if there was easier access to water...


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Pole Squeezer said:


> Bait shop on rt .14 a mile south of Rockwell told me the no parking sign was removed from the pull off spot just north of bridge, they didn't know why it was taken down. I parked there yesterday for about 45 mins, walked to bridge...casted a few times, no bites... didn't want to try and hoist a fish 10ft up the wall from the water, plus cars passing by made me nervous, some folks blowing their horns as they drove by...etc. Bait shop said best place to park is at the first house north of the bridge, then half mile walk back to bridge to fish....just didn't feel good about fishing the area...it would be nice if there was easier access to water...


Walk all the way across bridge in direction of bait shop and you can go over guard rail and fish below bridge. Still not idea fishing area but better then standing on busy bridge


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Mikj8689 said:


> Walk all the way across bridge in direction of bait shop and you can go over guard rail and fish below bridge. Still not idea fishing area but better then standing on busy bridge


Ok, I'll have to try that next time.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Man, talk abt a great place for a "causeway" pull-off/parking area ! The Mosquito rt 88 one, and rt 18 one at Milton, get trashed hard/regularly, so I'm sure we'll never see it as long as Akron's primary water supply!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Just counted 7 cars parked on st. Rt. 14...fishing must be good!

Don.


----------



## wdillard2 (May 21, 2009)

exactly where is the causeway, I have tried to find a place to fish at Rockwell, no luck. I come straight out Route 14 from 480 express


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

You drove over it then

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I see alot of little kids fishing there lately...which is good. But not the spot for little ones that close to rt.14 and steep banks in my opinion. 

Don


----------



## creek chub (Sep 18, 2014)

wdillard2 said:


> exactly where is the causeway, I have tried to find a place to fish at Rockwell, no luck. I come straight out Route 14 from 480 express


Get back to work walt.


----------

